# Nervous newbie



## Stace91 (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi guys! Very new here! 
Me and my partner (f&f) are starting our journey towards becoming mummies. We’re very early on and have just had blood tests with GP. My day 21 has shown low levels of progesterone (2.4) this has worried me a huge amount as I’m aware this could mean I don’t ovulate. It wasn’t until we started this journey that I started tracking periods and so on. So it wasn’t until now that I realised how irregular they are  
I’m sure there’s light at the end of the tunnel and I’m very aware it’s early day. Has anyone else had this problem? I hope this makes sense and thank you for listening to try ramblings!


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Stace,

Sounds like you're doing everything right. We went through GP investigations too and discovered pcos and endometriosis issues with both of us. It meant we were able to take action to correct it before trying any treatment so was much better in the long run. 

fingers crossed you can get the low progesterone followed up quickly.

Herts x


----------



## kittykat76 (Jan 17, 2016)

If you aren't ovulating then they may well give you clomid, low progesterone can be treated with pessaries or intramuscular injections. Its always possible that you ovulated later than thought in the cycle you had bloods done and that will affect reading so try not to stress too much- you are doing everything right by having tests


----------

